# Child Safe Paint



## Penny (3 Feb 2015)

I'm into making wooden toys. What paint is best? I want tough, bright and child safe. Same with varnish. We all know kids put things in their mouths and I don't want poisoned kids on my conscience.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2015)

I can't speak for paint, but Osmo PolyX and some Danish oils (Bestwood, for one) are food safe.


----------



## mouppe (4 Feb 2015)

Milk paint would be ideal.


----------



## r0nmlt (4 Feb 2015)

Would be good if someone knows of aerosol paints, like the ones Steve Ramsey uses on his projects, for kids projects.


----------



## sammy.se (4 Feb 2015)

Art shops sell child safe/non toxic acrylic paints and varnishes - would that work? would be a tad more expensive though...


----------



## nev (4 Feb 2015)

http://www.paintwoodentoys.com/

Plenty of rustoleum on Amazon

also check out the second question down here... http://www.chestnutproducts.co.uk/faq.php


----------



## sploo (4 Feb 2015)

Pharmacy grade mineral oil with a little cosmetic grade beeswax melted in makes a really nice (and very safe) paste wax for toys - easier to use than just beeswax, and protects better than just mineral oil. You can also use food dyes to stain the wood before coating it. I know that's a bit different to what you were asking (paint/varnish) but hopefully it might be useful.


----------



## ayuce (6 Feb 2015)

I've searched the same issue for the very same reason before. Keyword is "_food safe finish for wood_", all the data i got more or less the same. The link below is a US Forest Service published document title "_Finishes for Wood Bowls, Butcher Blocks, Other Items Used for Food, and Children’s Toy_s", pdf link is on the top of page. In a nutshell, paraffine mineral oil and vegatable oils safe. Just check finishes for butcher blocks, salad bowls etc. They should be usable for kid toys also.

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/products/publi ... eader_id=p

Ikea has a product called BEHANDLA "_For untreated or oil-treated indoor use wooden furniture, countertops and chopping boards of solid wood._" . Advertised indrigients seems safe "_Linseed oil, Wood treatment oil, Lead free drying agent, Emulsifier_". I've asked to Ikea Turkey for MSDS ( material safety data sheet), according to Turkish Laws they had to share, but Ikea refused to share BEHANDLA's MSDS. Don't know why, since most of Turkish paint manufacturer share MSDS's on their website. It shouldn't be a trade secret.


----------

